# Albino Eruption Leopard Maze Discus



## Andy (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a fish i had in the past. Just learning the ropes on this site- looking forward to sharing more photos and seeing others. Currently Keeping a Tang tank. Tropheus Chimba Reds, Cyps, Petrocola + more... Will post more pics later! I also have a colony Dream Cichlids.


----------



## Andy (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont see the pic that i added...... not sure how to get it up?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have to save this for John


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have photobucket? If not, go to Photobucket.com make an account and upload your photos, then when you are posting here choose the photo you want to post, run the mouse over it and 4 options come up. click the bottom one. this copies it then click the mouse on you post you are making and hit ctrl and v at the same time. this pastes it. ta da!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll await the pic! Where did you get it? 
You can add it from you computer..just click attachment...browse.and add.it has to be a small size.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rwqnzd


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha we are all excited now, I hope it looks as cool as the name


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Now I am disappointed at John 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Gordon sorry for the tardiness....watching Shrek 4  :bigsmile:The easiest way to post a photo is go to imgur: the simple image sharer or photobucket.com and upload them there first. Personally I prefer Imgur as it it quick, easy to use and you do not need to sign up with them. Once you have uploaded the photo to either site, they will provide a list of different codes/links to embed elsewhere, like here. For your photo to work here you will need the code provided. Simply copy the [IMG] code provided and paste it your post and it will show up as a full pic on your post. If you upload though the site it will show up as a thumbnail. Hope this helps. If nothing else you can email me the pic and I can upload it and post it for you. You can PM me for my email address, prefer not to post it out in the open lol

Other info can be found here:[URL]http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/[/URL]


----------



## Andy (Apr 3, 2012)

Will post the pix soon, for now it IS my profile pix. So you should be able to see it by going to my profile. Just need to get my bearings here. lol.


----------



## Andy (Apr 3, 2012)

* April, its one i got through you, from Kenny.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

All right, time for a picture or it didn't exist.


----------

